# Best clearcoat for antique trunk



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

This monstrosity is all tin covered. I want to clear coat it to capture the patina but wasn't sure what would be least likely to affect or alter it. I want to also stop it from transferring or staining anything in contact with it, and keep fingerprints off. Also, any idea what sort of treatment the metal had, like maybe black oxide? Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Lacquer or shellac


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Kinda depends on what ya want it to look like when finished. Gloss, satin, just a soft "glow"?
If it were mine, I'd clean it well with Simple Green 50/50 mix, then wax with a bees wax/BLO mixture.
That will keep it old and clean with the original patina.
Shellac will be glossy.
What's inside? Is it stinky?
Bill


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

The inside isn't stinky, I just need to remove all the old paper & either cedar line it or clear coat the wood. I need to remove the paper from the tray too.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Wipe it down with "metal prep" 
Then few coats of Automotive clearcoat
There are some really good acrylics these days.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

NOOOOO! Leave the old paper. Do a wash coat of shellac to seal. That will preserve the "old", and keep down any odors that might develop.
Just my thoughts, and do what ya might.
That puppy is too cool to "modernize".
Bill


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

Bill I think you're right, it would be the easiest thing to do and if someone down the road has a different idea they can do what they want with it.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I fool around with some old trunks here and there but I never see any like this one. Have any of you ran across this type before? I know it's called a monitor or waterfall style because of the large radius on the top edge. It's huge too.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

I agree on the paper, to keep it original and more value to a collector, a light coat of Seal Coat 2lb cut of Shellac.


----------



## Marn64 (Apr 1, 2016)

I would leave it be or consult someone specializing in restoration first but if want to put a finish on it, do shellac, it is very safe on antiques and best of all, removable if need be.


----------

